# dwarf hair grass



## john11783 (Sep 12, 2010)

hello all
could any 1 educate me on dwarf*H2*H2 hair grass or similar stuff,am thinking of setting another tank up and am looking for something a bit different. 
thanks in advance


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Needs good amount of light with spectrums 6700K or anything close with nutrient rich substrate like topsoil, Eco-complete, flourite, ADA Amazonia soil or etc. CO2 will help it.*


----------

